# Advice for folding hot batter (fortune cookies)



## Terrum (May 22, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and hoping someone can help me out!

I recently tried making fortune cookies and I can't find anywhere how to fold them without burning your fingers! (Maybe my fingers are just really sensitive _o

As I'm sure most of you reading this will know, you have to fold the batter within 10-15 seconds of them coming out of the oven, and whilst I like to think I've got the hang of it, I just can't seem to get over the stinging burn that occurs when doing the folding process!

So, I'm looking for some advice on any way to fold the batter without burning your fingers. I tried washing gloves and, whilst it does work, it's only about 5 seconds until they start to get hot!

Looking forward to seeing what everyone has to say! Thanks so much for reading


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I can easily say that I have folded hundreds of these. I made the mistake of putting a filled fortune cookie on a menu and it became very popular. My whole staff was very happy when we finally took it off, but we did get very good at doing large batches. 
This probably won't help, but after working with pulled sugar and such for years, my fingers have a little extra insulation built up. However, I will use gloves. Not dish ones, since they are bulky, but food handling gloves and I would suggest wearing two pairs. I found that if the cookies were too hot, they didn't shape well so I would rotate the pan halfway into the oven. Using an offset spatula to loosen the cookie, balancing it with the spatula directly down the center. It will drape over the spatula slightly. Use this as your first fold. Only then do you need to grab it, pulling the ends together. I used silicone muffin pans and immediately placed the shaped cookie into the pan to hold its shape while it finished cooling.
Part of the trick is learning the right temperature to start folding. Too cold and they will crack, but too hot and they sag and don't hold their shape well.
Good luck!


----------



## Terrum (May 22, 2018)

Hi jellly, thanks so much for your detailed response! I have learnt a lot from you right now and I appreciate the additional advice! 

I have found many kinds of food handling gloves available on the internet (vinyl/powdered/powder-free, etc). Is there a particular brand (or perhaps an Amazon/eBay link if you wouldn't mind?) you would recommend for heat dissipation?

I also use a muffin tin and ensure that they are folded just at the right temperature, however knowing you also do that gives me more confidence to know I'm doing it right! 

Thanks once again!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Don't get your hopes up too high, the gloves help, but it will still be a hot task. My fingers usually feel like they are sunburned when I am done, so I don't want you to think they will do more than they do.
Make sure the gloves are marked for food prep. I don't like the powdered ones or the cheap plastic ones with no stretch.
The black nitrile gloves will be a little thicker, which is good in this case, but I have used various other brands of both vinyl and latex and they are fine.


----------



## Terrum (May 22, 2018)

Hi jellly, thanks again! Rest assured I won't get my hopes up - anything helps after all! I will take a look into black nitrile gloves and work around to see what works best for me. Very helpful! Thanks so much


----------

